# Moving a colony as a swarm prevention



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Edit: sorry the subject line does not match the post, I rewrote the post, and forgot to change the subject line.

Assumptions:
- 2 strong hives A & B next to each other
- 2 weeks until flow really kicks in

What would generally produce more honey, maintaining the two strong hives on the flow, or using A to boost B so that B is very strong, but A is weakened? (i might not suceed at preventng swarms.)

Next question - flyback splits are rumored to not affect honey production. If done 2 weeks before the flow really kicks in, would you expect that to be true?

Last question - combining the two thoughts above, how about a flyback-combine? Move A to another location, so B get's A's foragers, and move most of A's capped brood to B. Do a flyback split on B. B is now VERY strong, and queenless. A and C (the new colony split off of B) are queenright, but probably won't produce harvestable honey.

What would you expect would give the best results, as far as honey production?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

So, moving a colony as a cutdown split is more in line for a title? 
I've never really tried a true cutdown as a honey goal, but made splits close enough to that to get a feel. Works great if the timing is perfect. Kind of a so what if a little off. too early and they just act like a queenless hive, kind of bored and not interested.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Saltybee said:


> So, moving a colony as a cutdown split is more in line for a title?


Yeah, that is what I am describing in the "last question." Move and cutdown one, cutdown the one next to it but leave it in place.

This was one of those posts that was book-length, then rewritten, but the title didn't match the end product. :doh:



Saltybee said:


> I've never really tried a true cutdown as a honey goal, but made splits close enough to that to get a feel. Works great if the timing is perfect. Kind of a so what if a little off. too early and they just act like a queenless hive, kind of bored and not interested.


Thank you.


----------

